# een jaar of



## Jagorr

Hij was_ een jaar of dertig _toen hij huwde. 

Wordt _of _in deze betekenis nog ergens gebruikt?

bijv. Een deelnemer of honderd hebben al bij ons ondertekend.


----------



## eno2

Een stuk of twee meer zijn er vast nog wel  te bedenken.

Volgens de formule
Iets of iemand + of + een getal

'of' in de betekenis van 'ongeveer' dat getal.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Jagorr said:


> Hij was_ een jaar of dertig _toen hij huwde



Eno2, that kind of sentence is new for me, but can I say that like:

Hij was ongeveer dertig jaar oud toen hij trouwed. (Is it the same sense?)

Another question is: is that normal in speech?

Forgive me if my questions don't make sense.


----------



## Peterdg

Alisson Pereira said:


> that kind of sentence is new for me, but can I say that like:
> 
> Hij was ongeveer dertig jaar oud toen hij trouwed. (Is it the same sense?)


Yes, it means the same.


Alisson Pereira said:


> Another question is: is that normal in speech?


It is very common in all registers , not only in speech.


----------



## eno2

Alisson Pereira said:


> Hij was ongeveer dertig jaar oud toen hij trouwed. (Is it the same sense?)
> .


 trouwde

Ongeveer dertig = een jaar of dertig 
As i said in #2: of=ongeveer in these kind of frequently used expressions. . 'Of'  can also mean 'or', of course.  I can mean 'indien (wether)': <Ik weet niet of het waar is.>


----------



## Jagorr

Het ware interessant te weten, hoe deze betekenis van _of _zich heeft ontwikkeld  _Of_ heeft hier niets met opties te maken, of?..


----------



## Red Arrow

Jagorr said:


> Het ware interessant te weten, hoe deze betekenis van _of _zich heeft ontwikkeld  _Of_ heeft hier niets met opties te maken, of?..


Je zegt ook "een jaar of twee geleden". ("een" spreek je uit met een sjwa, niet als "één")
Misschien betekende dat vroeger letterlijk: het was 1 of 2 jaar geleden.
Nu betekent het: ongeveer twee jaar geleden.

Er is trouwens ook de uitdrukking "een stuk of".
-Hoeveel broodjes wil je?
-Geef er maar een stuk of tien. (= Geef er ongeveer 10.)

Vroeger betekende dit misschien letterlijk "1 stuk of 10", maar nu zeg je ook "een stuk of 10 jaar geleden" en dat heeft dan niets meer te maken met stukken.


----------

